# Shootings here, there, everywhere!



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

For those of you who follow the news I am sure you have noticed the numerous shootings that have been occuring. There have been 4 alone in WI in the past 2 months and the recent nation-wide covered courthouse shootings. What is going on here! Maybe the world is ending with all the caos going on.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, you're right!
At least here in Vietnam, everything's safe.


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

I think a lot of it has to do with Seasonal Depression, and the post-holiday debts. Causes way too much stress for people. Happens a lot around this time of year. Very unfortunate for victims and their families.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't buy that.

Sorry but if you kill someone, you kill them. There is no valid excuse, and I am of the opinion that if you have it in you to randomly kill people, it doesn't matter one bit in the least why you're doing it. 'Stress' doesn't make rational people kill other strangers.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i agree with aquariumfishguy


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

Wasn't giving them an "excuse", but happy and content people don't kill other people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

i agree with aquariumfishguy. theres no excuse for murder


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

up here in canada we have had several shootings
up in montreal lake there was a shooting.
and 4 mounted police where just slaughtered by some phsyco that had landmined his yard he shot them down as if they where cardboard one of the officers was on his dayoff but they called him in one was just engaged or married I can't remeber which but the flags have been flying half mast


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are ver few days that go by without a shooting on our local news here in dayton ohio.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

almost every day i hear about a shooting around here


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

fishouttawater- You said, "Happens a lot around this time of year".

It happens a lot throughout the whole year. And if you weren't offering an excuse, I can see that... but why people kill others cannot be wrapped up with one single issue, or one stress factor.

As I said, you either have the chemical makeup (mix up?) in your body to kill someone, or you do not. Surely, someone who randomly kills other people isn’t happy. I can agree to that. But general 'sadness' isn't likely to go away in this world, so that’s why I said it doesn't fly with me.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

PS: I wasn't addressing those who kill in self-defense or whatnot. That is clearly not a "murderer", nor should those vulnerable people forced to kill in self defense be considered mentally damaged.


----------

